
Crocodiles and humans live side-by-side in African village (2008) - vezycash
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/earthnews/3394964/Crocodiles-and-humans-live-side-by-side-in-African-village.html
======
pvaldes
Currently known as a different species since 2011, desert crocodyle
(Crocodylus suchus) a smaller and less vicious species than C. niloticus.
There is a lot to discover still about african species of big animals. Many
cryptic species that are being discovered just now. Two different african
elephants. Several species of ostriches, etc.

Desert crocodyles live in small relict ponds and springs of water disconnected
from the big rivers. Any specimen harming any human in such small and "nowhere
to hide" ponds will find a lot of problems quickly.

------
phyzome
I wonder to what extent they've become domesticated, vs. this just being
plasticity in their behavior. (i.e. learning from a young age that humans are
friends, not food)

------
RickJWagner
Do you know how you can tell a crocodile from an alligator?

It depends on when you see it. If it's later when you see it, it's an
alligator. If you see it after while, then it's a crocodile.

:)

